# The Business of Being Born - Free Online Viewing



## JenStar1976

Hi Ladies

Not sure if this has been posted before, but here's a link to "The Business of Being Born" which can be watched for free online.

https://www.documentarystream.com/the-business-of-being-born/

Jen xxx


----------



## emily86

Thanks - I am going to watch it when the little one is in bed x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Love that film :) I think it's on the resources on the sticky thread but I've not checked the link in ages to see if it still works. Might be worth seeing if kiwimama can update it if it doesn't. I'm on my phone so can't check just now x


----------



## Rmar

This is great. I saved a copy onto my computer so that I could take it over to friend's houses for them to watch as it wasn't online before; only little exerts on youtube. This makes it a lot easier to share with friends who are far away.


----------

